# Angle grinder stand to make radial arm (horizontal) cuts



## Mel769 (14 Jul 2016)

Hi all, anyone know of a stand, or any other device, in which i can put my 4.5" angle grinder in to make a radial arm (horizontal) saw, or a device that can be used to make a table saw. Im making alot of cuts on stone pavers (I realise this is a metal working forum but its similar) and need to cut straight lines. The only angle grinder "stands" that I can find act as "chopsaws" which is nor really what im after. I really dont want to make my own as im out of the way from my workshop. Thanks all


----------



## Chrispy (14 Jul 2016)

Would a tile saw be any good?


----------



## Mel769 (14 Jul 2016)

Chrispy":1dwwdiqq said:


> Would a tile saw be any good?



I will look into that, good call


----------



## Lons (14 Jul 2016)

I don't know of anything commercial but I've cut a lot of slabs over the years, mostly with a 9" grinder (4 1/2 is a bit limited but ( 9" are cheap as chips these days ). I use a good quality diamond blade as the cheapos wander all over the shop and all I do if the cut has to be dead straight is clamp a length of 25mm slaters lath on the slab and run the blade along it. Works very well though you need to replace the lath regularly if making a lot of cuts.

I've just finished cutting a number of old 3' x 2' x 2" with ease - apart from the damn weight of them that is!


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Jul 2016)

9" angle grinders can be pretty scary and are not forgiving if you manage to jam the blade. As a safety precaution you can get replace the normal blade 'nut' with a type that is hand tightened and has a built in safety clutch system. AEG and Milwaukee both make them. I use these on both my 9" grinders, they cost about £15 but I think that's a price worth paying. Luckily I haven't had a blade jam yet so I can't say how well they work. You don't usually need a pin wrench to change blades but these nuts can become a bit too tight to remove with just hand pressure, in which case a bit of leverage from a pliers of similar does the job easily.

K


----------



## Woodchips2 (14 Jul 2016)

Aldi did an angle grinder stand https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=angle ... kmF8hMM%3A but not sure if it would suit your purpose.

Regards Keith


----------



## Mel769 (14 Jul 2016)

Been searching for tile cutters and perfect for the job (thanks for the mention Chrispy), in fact just one of ebay for £15 so im happy. Great stuff


----------



## Hitch (23 Jul 2016)

graduate_owner":2iyr0kjy said:


> 9" angle grinders can be pretty scary and are not forgiving if you manage to jam the blade. As a safety precaution you can get replace the normal blade 'nut' with a type that is hand tightened and has a built in safety clutch system. AEG and Milwaukee both make them. I use these on both my 9" grinders, they cost about £15 but I think that's a price worth paying. Luckily I haven't had a blade jam yet so I can't say how well they work. You don't usually need a pin wrench to change blades but these nuts can become a bit too tight to remove with just hand pressure, in which case a bit of leverage from a pliers of similar does the job easily.
> 
> K



How does the nut help with a blade jam...?

99.9% of blade jams are probably improper use, cutting in a manner that will pinch the disc.


For cutting a few slabs, I just run the disc along a length of timber. Surely a tile cutter wont be up to the job?
You can get diamond blades to fit in the Evolution Rage circular saws too.


----------



## Mel769 (23 Jul 2016)

Eventually ended up buying a 750w wet tile cutter and its cutting like a knife through butter, well pleased. Angle grinders can be too noisy and dusty, it was either buy a 9" angle grinder or the tile cutter.


----------



## graduate_owner (29 Jul 2016)

Hi Hitch,
From what I understand the nut allows the disk to slip so the grinder doesn't try to twist your arm off. I'm pleased to say I haven't tried it because I haven't had a blade jam, but I thoughf it would be a good safety device. I don't use them on 4" grinders.


K


----------

